# goats deployed to clean up brush in city



## marlowmanor (Oct 26, 2012)

http://myfox8.com/2012/10/26/goats-deployed-to-clean-up-brush-in-high-point/

Pretty cool article about a group that is using goat to clear up an area in High Point, NC. It's more cost effective and the herd even has a LGD with them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's pretty coolio 

When we lived in Orlando, Florida they did this at the electrical plant...big problem with Kudzu and no poison on them was helping...someone came up with the brilliant idea of putting goats on the area...they fenced it in, put the goats on it and the goats went for the Kudzu right away.  No nasty chemicals, nice eats for the goats...perfect!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 31, 2012)

Missoula uses sheep and herd dogs on Mount Jumbo to get rid of noxious weeds.  A few years ago the lead story on the news was about the sheepdog puppy running loose and the shepherd getting fined for a loose dog.

I can just see the headline: Border Collie Puppy Runs Amok in Missoula!  Film at 11!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 31, 2012)




----------

